# A couple new pedes



## cjm1991 (Dec 19, 2008)

So I got a shipment in today. The crazy thing about it, or I think its crazy, is that they were delayed 3 days because of Xmas madness. Its 25 degrees F here and they survived it, both the ones I bought and the freebie. So here they are.
Heres the freebie, a S. Alternans. Its from Florida I believe.










Subspinipes Subspinipes sp. Puerto Rico










Subspinipes De Haani Thai Giant, I really like this one. Pretty docile actually.















Thanks for looking,

-CJM-


----------



## El Viejo (Dec 20, 2008)

Congratulations! Beautiful animals! The resiliency of these animals never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Draiman (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice! The Thai Giant looks pretty robust. How long is it?


----------



## kupo969 (Dec 20, 2008)

Congrats on the new additions, I'm glad they got there safely with the cold weather and the delay. 

What sizes we looking at here?


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Dec 20, 2008)

YoU GeT SoMe GooD PedeS


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 20, 2008)

Cool, I guess alternans can come in diff colors, I'm not used to seeing one colored like that but have seen pics.  You are stocking up.  I only have two subspinipes, one is a Thai Giant too, don't see it much.  When it comes out at night and I turn the light on, even a dim flashlight, it goes under.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 20, 2008)

Awesome additions!
I love the Subspinipes Subspinipes sp. Puerto Rico, for some reason I love the red contrasting the black body.
Could you get more pics of your subspinipes "Barbados"?


----------



## Dillon (Dec 20, 2008)

I like the puerto rican subspinipes!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments. The Thai Giant is about 7.5-8" and stocky. Ill get some more of the Puerto Rican pede and the barbados, I love the red and silver legs on the Puerto Rican though. The Alternans is pretty different, I only see the other form.


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 21, 2008)

Heres another of the Barbados or Indonesian Black Tip, not to sure really. Its about 6" BL.


----------



## Steven (Dec 21, 2008)

> Subspinipes Subspinipes sp. Puerto Rico


haven't seen Puerto Rican subspinipes on the market for a while, nice  

I seem to remember the Scolopendra alternans of Puerto Rico were even more impressive then Haiti ones :? haven't you got one of those ?


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 21, 2008)

Steven said:


> haven't seen Puerto Rican subspinipes on the market for a while, nice
> 
> I seem to remember the Scolopendra alternans of Puerto Rico were even more impressive then Haiti ones :? haven't you got one of those ?


No not at the moment, I may look into getting one though.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 22, 2008)

It looks just like the S.alternans coloration from Peurto Rico and Haiti, that would be pretty amazing if there was a supspinipes with the exact same coloration only from there.


----------



## nissan480 (Dec 22, 2008)

Some pics of my puerto rican giant imported in 2003 from Swift invert's.




















Congrats on your recent additions


----------



## szappan (Dec 22, 2008)

Sweet new 'pedes cjm1991!  :}   Lots of new 'pedes on these boards lately!   

And nissan480 -  isn't that Freight Train?


----------



## nissan480 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes,yes it is..lol,how do  you know that?I cant remember the name of the gentleman I purchased him from...but is that how you know him?

He passed on a few months ago..He was my pride and joy pede.He was over 11 inche's,and is barried next to my Rottweiler.

I had horrible luck with my pede's last summer!but he was very,very old.


----------



## szappan (Dec 22, 2008)

awww man, sorry to hear about your loss, but judging by his size and girth he had a pretty good life though :clap: 

And no, I don't know anyone from Swift, I just remembered Freight Train because 1) it was a great specimen and 2) it was a unique name, just stuck in my mind


----------



## nissan480 (Dec 22, 2008)

szappan said:


> awww man, sorry to hear about your loss, but judging by his size and girth he had a pretty good life though :clap:


Yes he did..and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, thats a beautiful pede nissan. I have seen it before and was in awe all the same. Sorry he passed away. I can only hope mine gets nearly that size.


----------



## Comatose (Dec 22, 2008)

Awesome additions man...love that indo black tip.


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 22, 2008)

Comatose said:


> Awesome additions man...love that indo black tip.


Indeed, its really impressive to look at in a good light with all the contrasting colors. Its bit me before, and was also the worst bite Ive ever experienced just as some additional info on them.


----------



## SAn (Dec 23, 2008)

its not a black-tip btw , but nice pedes


----------



## nissan480 (Dec 23, 2008)

Post #10 could be black tip...but I will say the color is off alittle bit compared to the one's ive seen..although the the pic's are dark.

Please dont tell me color is a bad way to identify..I know.In my opinion some specie its a good bet,some not.


----------



## SAn (Dec 23, 2008)

the color is the only way to identify a black-tip    
i am reffering to cjm pictures (counting to 10th picture is a whole different pede to me, unless i do something wrong  )

thats a common barbados/asian subspinipes, (depending where he got it from)
Black tips have really really black leg tips. And usually at least in the ones i have seen so far the origin is Malaysia


----------



## nissan480 (Dec 23, 2008)

I think it maybe my mistake after lookin at it  again...Although I would like a brighter pic of it

Here's a pic of a malaysian black tip adult female that I have permission to use.









Here's another pic of a m.black tip..Looks different then the one above.Hmm,so which is a black tip???


----------



## SAn (Dec 23, 2008)

I think most have comfused what a black tip is etc and they call everything with a bit darker/silvery leg color black tips.

The first pic you posted IS a black tip
The second pic is NOT.


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 24, 2008)

SAn said:


> the color is the only way to identify a black-tip
> i am reffering to cjm pictures (counting to 10th picture is a whole different pede to me, unless i do something wrong  )
> 
> thats a common barbados/asian subspinipes, (depending where he got it from)
> Black tips have really really black leg tips. And usually at least in the ones i have seen so far the origin is Malaysia


I actually got it as a Malaysian cherry legs subspinipes. So its hard to say.


----------



## SAn (Dec 24, 2008)

Well then location is asia. Colorform is definately not black tip though. That cant be mistaken. Else it would be the most common pede ever and its not.


----------

